# Will my hedgie ever love me?



## Lexis6011 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have had my two year old hedgehog for 2 weeks. He is an albino and has fire red eyes. I am worried that he hates me. Which would be heartbreaking because i love him already! 
He has a nice little house to sleep in, a water bottle which he seems to really like (I got him a water bottle becuase he kept knocking over the water dish) he has his food dish which is never empty. He doesnt over eat which is nice. There are two of my shirts in his cage, on outside his house and one which he took into his house. He also has a very nice wheel which he lovvves to run on  
I think this is a pretty great set up. I feel him mealworms once a day. he loves them. 
my big issue is how he feels and reacting towards me. When i walk into my room he usually bunches up into a ball and put all his quills up and makes that defensive sound. i dont pick him up without him smelling me first and even when i do try to pick him up he usually puts his quills up and freaks out. I usually resort to picking him up with my shirt then when he wants to unball i put my bare hand out so he can walk into it. he likes to stay on this shirt more than be in my hands. when he is in my hands he is always trying to get away. When ever i go to put my hand near him so he can sniff me he puts his quills up and makes that defensive sound. 
The first week i had him he always licked my hand and now he never does that. Im worried that he will never learn to like me. I see lots of pictures of people having their hedgehogs lay on them, or do cute things and want to be with their owner. i really want my hedgehog to do that with me. 
He also really likes to poop on me....like a lot. i mean he poops a TON but when he is near me, like on my bed (on a towel) or in my hands he will poop. 

Im not to sure what to do.
I hear people talk about how great their hedgehog is as a pet, but i am starting to think i will never get their with mine. 

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't get discouraged. Every hedgie is unique and this includes your little guy's history! Although two weeks was plenty of time for you to fall in love with him, he is going off of all he has known in his past two years of life. I don't know what kind of situation he was in (and you may not truly know either) but I will tell you this...even the friendliest of hedgies can be quite stubborn! It sounds like you are doing everything right! You just need to be patient. Continue to let him explore you and his new home on his own terms. The first day we brought Henry home it was recommended that we give him 24hrs to himself to settle into his new home. It's a huge adjustment for them and it can be a bit scary. Anyways all I wanted to do was take him out and start bonding with him because I KNEW he was in good hands...but he just needed a little time to figure that out on his own. My point being sometimes they don't get comfortable as quick as we would like. It has been a few months living with Henry now and still so often he shows signs of letting down his guard. He now takes naps sprawled out on my lap and the other day I woke him up and picked him up with just one tiny huff! Continue to be patient and it is sure to pay off!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't give up! Two weeks is not a long time to undo what he was used to for the first two years. Just continue to spend time with him everyday, even if he is just sleeping in a shirt in your lap. You guys will get there eventually.
Good luck!


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

I have had my girl one month....if it makes you feel better she still pops, hisses and clicks at me. I handle her several times a day which is mostly her sleeping in her bag on my lap. Late at night she does explore on me but is very sensitive to movement and will ball up. I find that perseverance is key. I rub around her shoulders to unball her and after a few minutes her quills go down and she really relaxes and gets into it. She loves it...but I get poked initially every time and have to remind her every time how good it feels. Shes really just now starting to open up to us...and she was 6 weeks old when I got her. So its probably going to take even longer with yours because hes older. 

I dont think hedgies are for everyone...they don't provide immediate gratification and require patience and quite a lot of effort to socialize. I like it personally because winning Dia Rose's affection is like winning a battle. And getting to pet her is such a cool feeling. And shes such a drama queen with her hissing and popping I find it amusing because I know what a softie she is. Stick with it!!! Its totally worth it.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oops


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

My breeder told me my girl was shy, but I fell in love with her anyways, It's been 12 weeks and yesterday was the first day I walked into the room and she didn't ball up.
I thought something was wrong with her, I picked her up and she didn't puff or hiss or anything, she was fine.
Sometimes it takes a while, I think the best advice I got on here was not to be shy of "man-handing" my grumpy hedgehog. So an hour a day, everyday after 9pm. Usually I would have her on my hand under a blanket so she could smell me but feel safe and hidden.

Good luck, it takes time.


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

A good rub down after a nice bath and walking your hedgehog is also nice bonding.
By walking your hedgie I mean have your hog in one hand and place your other hand in front of him to step down onto, then put your empty hand infront and repeat, having him walk down your hands like a staircase.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Patience, grasshopper.  He'll get there, but since he spent two years in a different environment it may take longer.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I suggest reading http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=13 in its entirety. Normally, potential owners read through this thread while doing research, so they know what to expect.

Hedgehogs will be hedgehogs. Hedgehogs will not be fun, attention loving puppies. Hedgehogs will not be playful and curious kittens and ferrets. Hedgehogs will hiss, spike and bite. However, they will allow the human to pet them, and even then, it takes MANY months to establish the trust. (some may take years, and some may never warm up to humans at all). Which is why it is so important to research the behaviour and personality of ANY potential pet, to make sure they match what you wish for.

This is ALL on the hedgehog's schedule.

Just in case other research may be lacking, I shall also direct you to LG's book, which has lots of very good information.
http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/download.html


----------



## Musicgirlr1996 (Oct 12, 2012)

I've had my hedgehog for almost 7 months... She is a grumpy little hedgie but i still love her. Each hedgehog has a different personality so yours may or may not warm up to you. Mine still has not warmed up to me even though i have handeled her an hour every day since i got her when she was 7 weeks old. I guess mine will always be a grumpy hedgie but oh well she is still fun to hang out with even though she is always hissing and balled up


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

the only way my hedgie wants to love on me is by crawling in my shirt and falling asleep. this is fine. i love him anyway and it's great to feel his warm little body and sneak kisses on him.


----------

